# Mahratta's Showcase: Brussels



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello again, folks. I recently returned from an 8 day trip around the Flemish area of Belgium (+ Brussels) and Amsterdam. Here's some pictures from Brussels.



































The Royal Galleries of Saint-Hubert, one of the earliest shopping arcades in Europe. It was built in the early 1900s and renovated in the early 1950s.










Grand Place, and the Town Hall within it. This was built in the 1400s in the Brabantine Gothic style (Brabant being one of the primary cultural regions of Belgium). 










around Grand Place










Grand Place was bombarded by the French in the 1700s, and the only surviving building was the Town Hall. The rest was constucted with the aid of guilds, and planned out well architecturally despite the difference in periods of building and architectural styles. So, most of the buildings in Grand Place tend to be guildhouses.












More to come from Brussels, along with pictures from Antwerp, Bruges, Gent, Amsterdam, and Leuven!

:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Keep 'em coming! Fantastic pics. I'll bet you had a wonderful trip! :cheers:


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Taller said:


> Keep 'em coming! Fantastic pics. I'll bet you had a wonderful trip! :cheers:


I agree. Grt pics man.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks for the comments, guys 

TB, it was a great trip!

More:

some Guildhouses and more Grand Place


























the Town Hall


















detail









Brussels Stock Exchange


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

more:




















































:cheers:

I'm loving my new polarizer


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Great pics! Can't wait for the Antwerp thread 

Did you enjoy your stay in Belgium?


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, and yes, I enjoyed it very much!  
Antwerp may be the last set of pictures I uploaded, since it was the last city I visited in depth, although I used it as the 'home base' for my trip. I stayed at a relative's house in Ekeren. To be honest, out of all the cities I visited in Belgium and the Netherlands, Antwerp was my favourite. It just has this vibe about the place that makes it fantastic . Regrettably, though, my camera battery died when I was in Antwerp, so I didn't get as many pictures I wanted to

It was a great trip, thanks for asking. 

More pictures soon.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

What I like about Brussels is the fact that you even can see graffiti art in the old town. In most cities they try to clean and neat while in Brussels this seems to be a part of the surreal atmosphere.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brussels its a great city; thanks @Mahratta for those very nice photos kay:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Mahratta said:


> To be honest, out of all the cities I visited in Belgium and the Netherlands, Antwerp was my favourite. It just has this vibe about the place that makes it fantastic .


kay:


----------



## ced_flanders (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures! Because they are such high quality I kinda wish you had taken more pictures from districts away from the old center as well, but I guess I can't have it all


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

ced_flanders said:


> Great pictures! Because they are such high quality I kinda wish you had taken more pictures from districts away from the old center as well, but I guess I can't have it all


Yeah, I took a few shots away from the old centre. That was on the second trip to Brussels - I'll post more soon! Thanks!


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Brussels is fantastic! Good photos.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

The city has so many attractive buildings.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics of one of Europe's most underrated cities. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots, those buildings are fantastic and great weather too!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

It´s a beautiful city! 

Thanks for sharing the pics 
I definitely have to come back to a better view over Brussels. I just loved Grand Place :drool:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

finally, more



























































More to come :cheers:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)




----------

